# Dating scan



## Emmal31 (Jul 28, 2009)

Had my dating scan yesterday it was amazing!  The baby was in exactly the right position to see him/her clearly and I've got a brilliant picture of it with it's thumb in it's mouth (bless). They found no problems so that's put my mind at rest.

I can't wait until the 20 week scan mainly because I won't have to drink 1.5 litres of water an hour before the scan


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Had my dating scan yesterday it was amazing!  The baby was in exactly the right position to see him/her clearly and I've got a brilliant picture of it with it's thumb in it's mouth (bless). They found no problems so that's put my mind at rest.
> 
> I can't wait until the 20 week scan mainly because I won't have to drink 1.5 litres of water an hour before the scan




Hi Emma,

Thats brilliant news....aww...

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2009)

hi Emma thats brill news soo amazing going through the diffeirent stages of pregnancy aint it hehe , could you maybe get the piccie of the baby on here that will send all us ladies gaga lolol xx


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2009)

Ooooooh - how lovely! You must be so excited and happy that all is well and baby is thriving - congratulations!Bev


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks bev,heidi and steff I am so excited i'm on cloud nine at the minute! I'll see what I can do about getting the picture uploaded on here for you all to coo over


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations Emma  that is such good news


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent news Emma - thanks for letting us all know!


----------



## allisonb (Jul 29, 2009)

Great news Emma. x


----------



## chezpez (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats just the best news! glad all is well! xx


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 30, 2009)

Aaagh, keep mis-reading this as "Dating Scam"!!!  What's going on in my head eh?!

Many congrats & fingers crossed for a super pregnancy & birth!


----------



## allisonb (Aug 10, 2009)

Brilliant news...well done!


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you all for your kind words xx


----------

